

Liveblog Data: Apple vs. Microsoft - stalled
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/10/live-blog-data-apple-vs-microsoft/

======
pedalpete
those numbers are very impressive, though I wonder how it would compare to
major announcements in other industries.

For gear-heads, I suspect the announcement of a new Ferrari draws many times
more than the announcement of a new Ford. Even if the Ford is as capable or
more so than the Ferrari.

